# Beethoven - the 5 Piano concertos - Which set do you prefer?



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I found today a new edition of the 5 Beethoven Piano concertos (in fact not so new: edition from 2005):










(Rchard Goore - piano, Iván Fischer with the Budapest Festival Orchestra)

I've already some: Aimard-Harnoncourt, Barenboim-Klemperer, Brendel-Rattle, Bronfman-Zinman, Kempf-van Kempen, Kempf-Leitner, Perahia-Haitink, Pollini-Abbado, Serkin-Ozawa (and others, for example: on fortepiano Lubin-Hogwood).

Let's see which one you prefer, from these or other set (and if you like, why you prefer).

:devil:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Older and newer. Both exhibit big performances, big sounds.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I still haven't settled on a particular set yet, but I've been recently drawn to Schiff/Haitink.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The Mozartian Murray Perahia gets the best support possible from Haitink & RCO.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I make no claims to these being the "greatest", but they are my favorites.

DVD - Zimerman/Bernstein
CD - Bronfman/Zinman


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

My favorite, without a doubt is: Glenn Gould with Vladimir Golshmann conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra for the c major concerto, Leonard Bernstein conducting the same orchestra for the c minor and b flat and the New York Philharmonic for the g major...and, of course, Leopold Stokowski conducting the American Symphony Orchestra for the e flat masterpiece...these are recordings unlike you've ever heard before and at un fifty bucks it is a must have for all lovers of the Beethoven Piano Concertos


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Get the Zimerman/Bernstein, it's both on DVD and CD (the latter in two diffrent releases, 1&2, 3-5). It's the best I've heard, forget the Ashkenazy/Solti - no comparison. The DVD is fun to watch (not only because of Bernstein's weird moves and mimics).


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Get the Zimerman/Bernstein, it's both on DVD and CD (the latter in two diffrent releases, 1&2, 3-5). It's the best I've heard, forget the Ashkenazy/Solti - no comparison. The DVD is fun to watch (not only because of Bernstein's weird moves and mimics).


Bernstein looks like he's about to fly, and add to that list Rainer Kuchl's (the concertmaster) flamboyant rocking of his upper body. The fifth is the most fun to watch, though the rest are also extremely entertaining.
This is the only complete Beethoven Piano Concerto that I own, sorry I can't recommend any other. :tiphat:


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

I would have like this set even more if pletnev hadn't got into all those scandals.....


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Anybody who wants a period instrument version can take this verion. Melvyn Tan played on late Classical models to early Romantic pianos, as the instrument was evolving very quickly during the time these concerti were composed; every nuance of which impacted the music and why Beethoven wrote what he wrote.

London Classical Players/Roger Norrington, includes other pieces such as _Choral Fantasy_, the 7 variations on _God Save The King_, etc. etc. on 4 CDs

I wonder why these fingers are black on the cover? They got burnt after performing these pieces? :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Anybody who wants a period instrument version can take this verion. Melvyn Tan played on late Classical models to early Romantic pianos, as the instrument was evolving very quickly during the time these concerti were composed; every nuance of which impacted the music and why Beethoven wrote what he wrote.
> 
> London Classical Players/Roger Norrington, includes other pieces such as _Choral Fantasy_, the 7 variations on _God Save The King_, etc. etc. on 4 CDs
> 
> I wonder why these fingers are black on the cover? They got burnt after performing these pieces? :lol:


I just ordered that set after checking several out and preferring one with the Choral Fantasy. I listened to clips and liked what I heard. The price was right (used). But who came up with that atrocious cover photo?

Anyway, what gives? Nobody wants to discuss LvB's piano concertos for 4 years, or did I miss some more current threads?


----------



## Epilogue (Sep 20, 2015)

I'll discuss them. I like the recordings by Arthur Schoonderwoerd and the Ensemble Cristofori. Ideally I'd prefer a much bigger ensemble, but they make Beethoven sound like schrammelmusik, which turns out to feel surprisingly appropriate.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I do like this as a set overall :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just ordered the Melvin Tan/Norrington set for five bucks including shipping. Not much to lose there! Horrible cover.


----------



## Epilogue (Sep 20, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Horrible cover.


Instrumental record cover art catches up to regietheater. Well, at least we don't have to worry any more about when the inevitable will happen.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Just ordered the Melvin Tan/Norrington set for five bucks including shipping. Not much to lose there! Horrible cover.


Mine came today. I am puzzled that the concertos are in correct order except the first disk has 2 followed by 1. Is there something I don't know. Perhaps 2 was written before 1?


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

I just did a "Beethoven Piano Concertos" search and came up with this thread.
I've got two complete sets of the concertos: the Murray Perahia and the Glenn Gould. I suspect it would be hard to find two sets of performances that vary more greatly than these two. While Gould's piano work is quite distinctive and often inspired, overall I'd have to say that I prefer the Perahia set. I think it's more consistent in terms of overall performances and I also prefer the sonics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2015)

I've got:

Brautigam/Parrott
Bronfman/Zinman
Periaha/Haitink
Polloni/Abaddo
Shelly (also directed by Shelly)

All are worthy. I like the Brautigam for recording quality and the performances are crisp and exciting, but the tempos are often faster than most people like. You can't go wrong with Periaha or Polloni, unless you want that newer, cleaner sound quality. The Bronfman has been mentioned here and I would say it has good sound and performances that are more traditionally presented. I was very excited about the Shelly when I first got it but have since neglected it - not sure why.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Jerome said:


> I've got:
> 
> Brautigam/Parrott
> Bronfman/Zinman
> ...


Shelley's 4th concerto is outstanding. Perahia's good too.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Mine came today. I am puzzled that the concertos are in correct order except the first disk has 2 followed by 1. Is there something I don't know. Perhaps 2 was written before 1?


Yes, it was.

15 characters.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

As it turns out, but without multiple listens. I am most fond of concertos 4 and 5.


----------

